# "BELLATOR Wont Hold Watered Down Pay Per Views Like UFC" - Bjorn Rebney



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Fresh off Saturday’s surprisingly entertaining pay-per-view debut, Bellator MMA CEO Bjorn Rebney (pictured) isn’t afraid to admit that not all of his events are PPV worthy.
> 
> Rebney is either a man who has looked in the mirror and is willing to admit that his roster isn’t star-studded enough to warrant their fans paying to watch most of their shows, or he’s taking a dig at the UFC for watering down their product with meaningless PPVs.
> 
> ...


Source -----> http://www.5thround.com/168994/bjorn-rebney-bellator-wont-hold-watered-down-pay-per-views-like-ufc/

Thoughts....


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree that there are watered down PPV events for the UFC but that is the way you build a brand. You need a means of exposure and money. Imagine if we didnt pony up the money every few weeks for cards. And in all honesty lets go one step further...only huge stacked cards. That would be like maybe 7 PPV's a year. Basically meaning that there would just be the same people recycled and no new talent cause you cant have your big names facing nobodies as that doesnt sell PPV's. However how can that person get exposure without a big stage. I mean Bellator is never gonna get any bigger cause they have the same people getting to the end of their tournaments all the time. The hype around Rampage and Mo and Tito is what made this a big card, but if the UFC did this card it would have been one of the watered down cards for them. So honestly if Rebney feels that this was a stacked card for him then the UFC is justified putting on watered down PPV's


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO even with Alvarez/Chandler they should have brought in one more free agent for this card...

Lashely or Kharitonov VS Volkov would have been pretty sick... 

Bellator needs a lot more star power if they want to go through with even a few more PPVs a year....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's easy to say such things when their talent pool is so shallow. Unless Bjorn runs a company with the depth of UFC's, he shouldn't talk like he does.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What are the buys for their PPV event, are the results out yet?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Haven't seen any.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The reason I ask is, I don't know anybody that was jumping for joy at the thought of a washed up guy like Tito coming back, Rampage who couldn't cut it in the UFC who is fighting a pretty unknown guy (casuals/general people who might buy it, not big fans) or anyone else on the card except maybe Chandler. 

He's talking about only putting on PPV's people really want, but is that a PPV people really want? I'm curious to know what the buy rate was and how much demand from fans it actually had, instead of what he is saying to the media.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> The reason I ask is, I don't know anybody that was jumping for joy at the thought of a washed up guy like Tito coming back, Rampage who couldn't cut it in the UFC who is fighting a pretty unknown guy (casuals/general people who might buy it, not big fans) or anyone else on the card except maybe Chandler.
> 
> He's talking about only putting on PPV's people really want, but is that a PPV people really want? I'm curious to know what the buy rate was and how much demand from fans it actually had, instead of what he is saying to the media.


I guessed about 100k because Rampage is a really big name to casuals. All the time I hear, "who's that really good black guy?" And they almost always mean Rampage. Add some Tito and you get 100k for an organization that most casuals probably don't even know exists. Rampage isn't pulling 500k anymore especially without promotion. 

Honestly I can't see the buyrate will even be offically released unless it did exceptionally well.

Edit: guess I was wrong. Take it for what you will but "insiders" saying 50k.

http://mmanuts.com/news/insiders-estimating-bellator-120-buyrate-500000/

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, is 50k good for them or not?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So, is 50k good for them or not?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Considering that's like ufc 20(aka the dark ages) numbers. Not good.

Rampage's last two ufc PPVs, ufc 135 and ufc 144 did 520k and 350k respectively and he only headlined 135. Titos last headline was 375k. So it's a pretty bad flop.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Strange, considering they had the hottest rivalry going on in the MMA world. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd guestimate it at between 50-80K, the biggest draw for the UFC is the UFC and peoples comfortability in the presentation and familiarity of the format, so just because Tito or Rampage sold X amount doesn't really translate in my opinion.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'd guestimate it at between 50-80K, the biggest draw for the UFC is the UFC and peoples comfortability in the presentation and familiarity of the format, so just because Tito or Rampage sold X amount doesn't really translate in my opinion.


I was just using Tito and Rampage's previous numbers to illustrate how much of a flop it was.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm guessing 63k buys. The PPV was really fun honestly, but they're not ready for the PPV game with such a weak roster


----------

